# What year and model??



## lsengines (Jan 4, 2016)

I've been lookin on my snowblower trying to find model/year tag or numbers.
The only sticker I found is on back of transmission box. 873797-88 (the eights are smaller than other numbers).

Its a 12hp(originally) and 32" bucket. Says Craftsman II on it. 6 speed, 2 reverse.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gonna guess and say early '90's. If the engine is original, you may be able to decode the numbers for it's age. Presuming its the original.


----------

